# Entrada de audio para radio coche



## josel (Mar 26, 2007)

Pues eso que si se puede obtener una entrada para audio sin amplificar de un radiocasete antiguo para usarlo como amplificador, escuchando una fuente externa en lugar de la radio o el casete


----------



## Apollo (Mar 26, 2007)

El tema no es material para "Circuitos de Radio"

Mensaje movido a Audio: Discusión General.

Saludos


----------



## frezamu (Abr 3, 2007)

hola lo puedes hacer de dos forma en el mercado venden unos transmisores que tu puedes sintonisarlos en tu radio y listo busca em mercadolibre se usan para los ipod o mp3 otra solucion es un tipode caset que se conecta a un mp3 y se introduce en la casetera del radio saludes


----------



## josel (Abr 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias por responder pero al final lo he conseguido abriendo la caja y he soldado 3 cables en en controlador de volumen que van enchufados a un jack estereo, y le he puesto un interruptor al motor del casette de forma que puedo apagarlo para escuchar solo la entrada y el resultado no es malo del todo, ya tengo un amplificador de 2x7W para usarlo con unos altavoces pequeños de 4"


----------

